# Living aboad want to have baby in ireland



## egypt101 (12 Feb 2011)

I'm new to this forum so possibly this question may have been answered before although I do think this is an unusual question. 

I have been working abroad for the past 6 years in Egypt and am now planning on having a baby,  I would prefer to go home to have the baby as health care is much better at home than here and there is also another issue: my husband is Egyptian and if there was ever a problem in the future (please god this will never happen but have to consider everything)and we decided to divorce,the only way I would be granted automatic custody of the child is if the child was born in the "motherland" of the mother i.e Ireland as then the child "belongs to Ireland" 

I would like to spend the first number of months of the pregnancy here  and continue to work then go home for the last number of months, is this  possible?

I have global VHI insurance from ireland level 2 which would cover everything here, but know this covers nothing when actually in Ireland e.g when I am home on holidays have to take out separate travel insurance. 

 I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me out with what options I have and/or the cost involved in having a baby in Ireland without private health insurance.

Thanks


----------



## Mommah (12 Feb 2011)

It should be doable.
Health insurance doesn't pay much towards maternity costs anyhow.
Its a few years since I had a baby and it was around €2000 at that time.

You could go public.


----------



## Conclo (12 Feb 2011)

I had both my kids public in the Coombe. Fantastic care and aftercare. And all for free. When the HSE works, it really works!! Friends went private around the same time (7 and 5 yrs ago) and they paid around the 2k mark with no discernible difference except being stuck in a room on your own! But thats a personal choice and not for me.


----------



## egypt101 (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks ladies for your replies


----------



## Greta (13 Feb 2011)

Going to Ireland to have a baby is really a very good idea. 

In addition to your reasons, it will also help to preserve the right to Irish citizenship for a generation longer. Assuming you are Irish born, your baby would have the right to Irish citizenship anyway, even if born abroad, and so would his/her children. But then it will stop, I think, if several generations are born abroad. 

Having your baby in Ireland will ensure that even your great-grandchildren can claim Irish citizenship, if they want to


----------



## Guest105 (13 Feb 2011)

In light of recent events in Egypt it probably a good idea to have your baby in Ireland, the military ruling at the moment and who knows whether they will readily hand back the power or allow democratic elections take place. Probably safer  in ireland until things over there settle down a bit.


----------



## Ann1 (14 Feb 2011)

Hi egypt101
If you have been living abroad in Egypt for 6 years you may have lost your habitual residency in Ireland. This would mean you would not be automatically entitled to free maternity care when you come home.   I found this link ....you might get some info from it.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100616171241AAI6Nnt


----------



## mrsk (25 Apr 2011)

You should not be entitled to free maternity care as you are not ordinarily resident in Ireland. Only persons ordinarily resident in Ireland are entitled to healthcare in Ireland. Check http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es/entitlement_to_public_health_services.html for further information. You would be charged the full economic rate. The maternity hospitals will happily provide you with the full economic rate. The maternity services are really good, so should be worth every penny.


----------



## Magpie (26 Apr 2011)

Nobody actually asks you though, if you are an Irish Citizen you would have no problem getting free public care if you chose not to disclose that you have been living abroad.


----------

